# 2004 Maxima Fog Light Problem



## Maxima04/Kevin (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know why the fog lights keep blowing out on these cars? It seems like every Maxima I see, the fog lights are not working. I replaced mine twice, now the right side has blown out again. I replaced the bulb, but the lights still don't work. Nissan should have never changed the location of the log lights in 2004. :loser:


----------



## bsmall2800 (Jan 18, 2008)

On my 2004 I have burned out two bulbs on left and now my right. I was going to change it myself dealer wanted to much just to change it but I can figure out how to gain access to the rear of the right headlight assembly... Have you been able to change it out of did you have the dealer do it?????
Bill


----------



## Maxima04/Kevin (Sep 9, 2007)

I changed both fog light bulbs myself. Nissan has made it extremely diffucult to change these damn bulbs. On the right side, you have to take off the black plastic cover and remove the windshield wiper fluid container to get access to the bulbs. If you have a problem take it to a place where they install radios and watch them change and take notes...


----------



## bsmall2800 (Jan 18, 2008)

Maxima04/Kevin said:


> I changed both fog light bulbs myself. Nissan has made it extremely diffucult to change these damn bulbs. On the right side, you have to take off the black plastic cover and remove the windshield wiper fluid container to get access to the bulbs. If you have a problem take it to a place where they install radios and watch them change and take notes...


Kevin, I was able to change out the right side on my own I did see that the neck of the windshield washer container comes off of the main tank to allow room to change out the fog light.... The left side is much easier just by removing the air cleaner breather tube box... I got it figured out now thanks for the reply though. I also bought the H-3 style bulb from local auto store for 6.00 the dealer wanted 19.00 for the same stupid bulb....
Bill


----------

